# Studying the walls



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

How many of you guy’s find yourself studying the walls when you go to relatives or friends houses?

I find myself doing this all the time. Sometimes giving a comment and sometimes just thinking to myself wow who the f… did this crap but at the same time also giving credit where credit is due.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Houses, shops, resturants, Guilty.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Always,and sometimes wondering to myself;that bastard got paid for that sh$$ty work. And yes giving credit when due.


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

all the friggin time


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

yep i shure do lol


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

every place I walk into ! 

got to agree with you guys some of the stuff you see  is  bad !!! but got to say, I have seen some real nice work also.


----------



## victorydrywall (Sep 26, 2009)

I tend to look at the finish and also tell tale signs of rooms being out of square, such as ceiling tiles and tile on bathroom walls not being symmetrical. I do it non stop. I guess I just like to see what I'm up against.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

i do the same thing. First thing i do when i walk in somewhere is look up. I have seen some shotty work. But i have seen some very good work. But the bad work outweighs the good


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Yep, I do it too. Cracks, butt humps, taper trenches, non feathered edges. It drives me crazy sometimes :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The worst finish job I've seen lately was A bathroom ceiling 
in a home depot..:yes:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I have even made it a point not to critique every room I step into. But do this long enough and it is just like breathing you cannot help it. you train yourself to look for imperfections all day and you can't just turn it off when you leave work.


----------



## kj6887 (Mar 28, 2011)

Its a sickness and I have it. Can't stop:furious:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I do it, although I must say the person/people that did my dentist's office did a REALLY nice job. I haven't seen every square inch of the place, but you spend a lot of time looking at the ceiling in there, and I haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

cazna said:


> Houses, shops, resturants, Guilty.


Me too, checking the ceiling grid to see if it's straight, wether the cuts are equal or should of been bigger


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

Yep me too, Can't help myself. 
Question for headmaster justme. Is there a technical term for it?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Goodmanatee said:


> Yep me too, Can't help myself.
> Question for headmaster justme. *Is there a technical term for it?*


 
Generally "Saddo" "Weirdo" need to get a life/get out more:hammer::laughing:


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

Drywallitis. It's a common ailment suffered by fools who have'nt bothered to learn something else. Incurable by any standard.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

Me too. and. i walk into a office building doing a TI you want this texture? no really you want your texture to look like this? It's bad, chunky, dry, spotty. I'll make it look good ... then they find a speck a chunk a unmixed spot the half the size of a dime. and point at it.


----------



## fastrider1965 (Oct 28, 2010)

only when my eyes are open!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Am I the only one who doesn't do this?:whistling2:

(okay, I do it too)


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

They say the average man thinks about sex every 7 seconds. The average drywaller probably thinks about drywall every 4-6 seconds add money to that equation and we have our lives summed up pretty good.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> They say the average man thinks about sex every 7 seconds. The average drywaller probably thinks about drywall every 4-6 seconds add money to that equation and we have our lives summed up pretty good.


Are there other things to think about? Other than drywall and money? 

Oh wait, I guess I think about tools a lot too:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Are there other things to think about? Other than drywall and money?
> 
> Oh wait, I guess I think about tools a lot too:blink:


Poor kiwi's, they got to think about sheep sex too:whistling2:

Come on:thumbup:, it's been a while since I fired out a sheep joke


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Poor kiwi's, they got to think about sheep sex too:whistling2:
> 
> Come on:thumbup:, it's been a while since I fired out a sheep joke


Yeah but that wasn't that good... you can repeat some of them now coz there's a lot of old farts on here that will have forgotton them :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Yeah but that wasn't that good... you can repeat some of them now coz there's a lot of old farts on here that will have forgotton them :whistling2:


grading my jokes now:blink:

I see your kiwi Government has launched a new awareness program:whistling2:

And I sure hope that's the sheep's tail in that pic:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

And if you don't like that joke you old fart,,,,, then in the words of Monty Python , Then I fart in your general direction...............:thumbup:


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

LMAO....A story I tell from time to time. I was about to get my gall bladder removed, was on the freezing operating room table waiting for the anesthesia meds to kick in and remember looking at the wall and seeing a ridge showing through the texture on a straight. I remember thinking, "Man, if they can't get better work than that here, what does that say about the doctors? Are they as crappy too?" Well, I woke up a couple hours later without the gall bladder and haven't had any complications.....soooo..I guess the doctor didn't do the drywall after all....lol...too funny. 

And yes, I look at every wall in every place I go into. Seen good and bad. Sometimes makes me VERY proud of my work, other times I think Damn! that's awesome! lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> grading my jokes now:blink:
> 
> I see your kiwi Government has launched a new awareness program:whistling2:
> 
> And I sure hope that's the sheep's tail in that pic:blink:


NO thanks on that one :whistling2:That don't look like a sheep's tail. :blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> NO thanks on that one :whistling2:That don't look like a sheep's tail. :blink:



:blink:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> grading my jokes now:blink:
> 
> I see your kiwi Government has launched a new awareness program:whistling2:
> 
> And I sure hope that's the sheep's tail in that pic:blink:


:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> And if you don't like that joke you old fart,,,,, then in the words of Monty Python , Then I fart in your general direction...............:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0xGp3jWWUk


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

I do this too, I think its just to suss out what everyone elses work is like then compare it to your own. If you go to a pals house and see the god-awful taping job some muppet has done , its normal to slate the guy. Its also normal to clench your fist and say "yess! I'm better than that clown"


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

My wife yells at me all the time when she sees me "looking" around!  She knows exactly what I'm doing. :yes:

scott


----------

